# Know the Code.



## Bruno (May 29, 2014)

I'm chimming in based on my recent experience with the April exam. Although there is a lot more to the exam than what I'm saying now, spend a decent amount (i.e., a lot) of time learning the NEC and another fair amount learning the NESC. There was some emphasis there on the exam and if you go in unprepared, you will waste a lot of valuable time searching through these voluminous references. Also, know something about the health and safety of electrical work. I know that most of us don't think about shock, burns and electrocution but these are topics that may come up. They are also topics of great importance if you are really working with power systems. I'm not preaching but just saying that where I work electrical accidents have happened and being a Power PE has real implications. Two fold benifit of studying this topic: you are better prepared for the exam and, vastly more importantly, you are a better engineer safeguarding the well being of yourself and your coworkers. For example, check out this as a reference:

http://www.pshsa.ca/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/EELPWAEN0413-Electrical-Safety-Handbook_20131.pdf

Best to all,

Bruno


----------



## Zorak (Jun 2, 2014)

I would agree that you need to know the NEC. And while I am not suggesting that you slack off in this area, one thing that is incredibly helpful when dealing with the NEC is Tom Henry's Key Word Index for the NEC. It comes in two flavors (normal and handbook) depending on the type of NEC you are using. And of course, it depends on the version of the NEC you have as well. It is a must have for anyone needing to find anything in the NEC. The index in the back of the NEC is weak and has you jumping around. The key word index will list out all the possibilities with both page number (if you are using the correct index for the NEC you have) as well as article number.

One other plus about it. It is cheap. The 2014 key word index is only $18. Compare that to all the other books you had to buy.


----------



## iwire (Jun 2, 2014)

Know the standard stuffs and if you can get tabs for it would be help

branch circuit etc and protection

Sec 400s..

Table 9

Grounding

derating

Ampacity on conductor

load cal

voltage drops

shock protections

arc flash


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 8, 2014)

Complex Imaginary publishes a NEC workbook. I found it to be very helpful as I prepped for April 2014 exam.


----------



## crogers (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the insight. If there any more advice to be shared, please do. Once again thanks for what you guys have shared.


----------



## teazer (Sep 5, 2014)

Any reference sheets for the NESC?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Sep 8, 2014)

I do not know of NESC reference sheets but, based on what is shown in test prep material, you generally will not be tested as indepth on the NESC as you will be on the NEC. That idea is consistent with what is taught in GaTech's review course. I think if you obtain a copy of a book to take in, you should be able to find the answers pretty quickly w/o spending a lot of prep time. I'd recommend reading the introduction and the table of contents - just enough to know general topics that are covered. Having said that, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Lou (May 25, 2015)

NFPA also sells flashcards for the 2014 NEC. There are 224 flashcards in the deck. I bought a set close to the exam date so didn't have a chance to get through the deck before the exam but I would say the flashcards were helpful.


----------



## iwire (May 25, 2015)

A lot of you lots never open the NEC book once in your life until recently  Try to get familiar with the formatting and the index so you can find it pretty quick. Amazon sells tabs for like $15 you can use to tab a lot of the important topics...voltage derating, grounding, ampacity cable, gfci, etc...

Studying the code I think it's a little counter productive unless you are studying to be a master electrician. Understanding the code and familiar with it is the most you need to do. Luckily for when I was studying for the test, I have a lot dealing with NEC or even NESC codes on daily basic.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 25, 2015)

Knowing how the NEC is formatted is very important. Not a good read, but you have to know where to locate stuff.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 25, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the NEC located at: http://www.smarttab.net/

(I'm not affiliated with this service)


----------



## iwire (May 26, 2015)

This is the same company I used..but it was 2011 version

http://www.amazon.com/Color-Coded-Tabs-National-Electrical/dp/1285200365

here is mine (actual)


----------

